# Look for Sub work in Duluth



## gordonb (Jan 9, 2004)

I am looking for sub work in Duluth willing to travel from the twin cites to work and help out. Call 612-387-7999

Got a F-250 and a 8.0 Hiniker HDX plow 

Thanks


----------

